# Mosquteo lake ice conditions



## Theiceskipper86 (Jan 26, 2016)

Anyone been out since Monday the 25th? Anyone have a ice report or fishing g today ?


----------



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

I was out this morning in the dog park bay and the ice there is still good. I was going to fish the channel off Imagination Station yesterday afternoon, but found that the ice got to be a little thin for my liking about 150 yards off shore. There was only 2.5".

Fishing last night and this morning was lousy (But it still beats working). And the barometer is about to tank soon, so fishing probably won't be any better this evening (but I'm still going).


----------



## Theiceskipper86 (Jan 26, 2016)

What have u been fishing for ?


----------



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

Walleye, sorry


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

is it looking good out there besides there? hittiing it friday morning. Hows ice around causeway and stump field?


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> is it looking good out there besides there? hittiing it friday morning. Hows ice around causeway and stump field?


Well I'll tell ya that there hasn't been anyone out from the causeway north or south for the last two mornings when I went across it. Today open water under the bridge, open water at the launch ramp. The only people I saw out were down by the state park, marina. The fact that few are going out is usually a good indication of conditions IMO. Be cautious if you do go.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

sylvan21 said:


> Well I'll tell ya that there hasn't been anyone out from the causeway north or south for the last two mornings when I went across it. Today open water under the bridge, open water at the launch ramp. The only people I saw out were down by the state park, marina. The fact that few are going out is usually a good indication of conditions IMO. Be cautious if you do go.


 well, i called causeway bait earlier this morning and they said they are telling everyone that theres 4-5 inches of ice, with some spots as much as 8 inches. thanks for the info! will take into consideration.


----------



## wormwigglr (Jul 1, 2006)

6 vehicles there today and one guy out last night. Lots of water on ice last night but it firmed up over night. I have yet to see anywhere by causeway close to 8" mostly 4-5" thick. Last week dozens of vehicles this week not so much after warm up be careful ice was sketchy yesterday afternoon.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Anybody catching fish today? Also, how's ice? Heading out there in the morning tomorrow


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Was wondering the same. Have a buddy that wants to head up there tomorrow so I told him I'd post here and ask


----------



## Theiceskipper86 (Jan 26, 2016)

I would fish but only with the buddy system I was out last night had 6 to 8 inches in the middle of the lake you should be fine till Saturday


----------



## jared015 (Jul 20, 2012)

I'll be there tomorrow. Willing to work with guys. Be there at 12 ish. Pm me.


----------



## McMichaelbm (Jan 24, 2016)

Yeah I'm thinking of going out Saturday morning if ice allows


----------



## Crappie kid (Jan 17, 2014)

Hows the state park marina ice doing?


----------



## jared015 (Jul 20, 2012)

Heard 4-7"


----------



## McMichaelbm (Jan 24, 2016)

Anyone else going out Saturday?


----------



## Havoc (Sep 20, 2014)

McMichaelbm said:


> Anyone else going out Saturday?


I want to go Saturday just no partner eyes are what I'm looking for just don't want to walk it alone got everything plus spud bar, looking at am. Fish


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Havoc said:


> I want to go Saturday just no partner eyes are what I'm looking for just don't want to walk it alone got everything plus spud bar, looking at am. Fish[/QUOTmaybe I could join u never icefished mosquito always wanted to n I by myself to


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

I'll be out tomorrow morning, planning on getting there 6:30ish gonna check out causeway, if not, we will be down at state park, gander mtn 8x8 pop up gray and neon yellow pop up. Will be there with a fellow ogfer cntrpn


----------



## jared015 (Jul 20, 2012)

Bigeyurk25 how's the ice


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

jared015 said:


> Bigeyurk25 how's the ice


Solid out from causeway at stumps. 6" everywhere. Watch out for the pressure crack, about 6-12" of open water between each side


----------



## Eagle2000 (Sep 30, 2014)

How's theTE="BIGEYURK25, post: 2124228, member: 40346"]Solid out from causeway at stumps. 6" everywhere. Watch out for the pressure crack, about 6-12" of open water between each side[/QUOTE]
Hows the bite


----------



## Crappie kid (Jan 17, 2014)

Anything hitting out there today hate to drive an hour to get skunked.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

the bite was very slow, 4 perch in 2.5 hrs. Just moved down to state park, marking more here, a lot of guys out. Heads up at the causeway, that pressure crack is opening up all over and there's open water in there. The wind is not helping. Any where else we have been, 6-7" of ice


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

from the looks of it you didn't get too brave south of the causeway. Ice is not 6" all over. much thinner the closer to the channel you get.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

johnboy111711 said:


> from the looks of it you didn't get too brave south of the causeway. Ice is not 6" all over. much thinner the closer to the channel you get.


Never said all over, just where we have been


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Never said all over, just where we have been


 I felt it was best to add clarification. I don't want anyone to fall through and have that on my conscience.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Fishing sucks, plain and simple. Just left. No one catching


----------



## mtkjay8869 (Nov 18, 2011)

Picked up a few gills and perch at state park west side and ice is worse condition on the east side spud bar went through on first swing once we got out a couple hundred yards


----------



## Theiceskipper86 (Jan 26, 2016)

Moved alot today checking areas people be smart n do the buddy system found alot of open water spots like lil ten yarf areas around I hit alot of white junk ice should of of went through but I pushed it with my 67 year old buddy we pecked one here there drilled about fourty holes today did have a average of six inches of ice n a few three inches spots be safe n I got them on vibe bees


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

fished state park marina today, bite was real good from day light till about 10 then it died big time. myself cousin and his two boys we kept 36 real nice gills and 2 perch ice about 6 and not looking too good


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

Fyi fished walnut tonight general ice was 5 inches. Several open water spots 10 ft in diameter. Spuded my way out and thought it was pretty good. My buddy did the same and came out to where I was 200 yards west of the point. Lots of people came out after we were out and didn't see one person w a Spud. If you were there and had one I apologize in advance. At sun down I packed it in and spuded myself back out. My friends wife came out to meet him and fell thru on the same path others had all went thru. She made it out safe thank god. Not sure of the exact location. It was between the point and where the pack was. My point is it not safe just because people are in a area. Alot of newly froze areas out there. Please use your head s the bite is not great and not worth your life.


----------



## closing time (Jul 2, 2007)

First 20 yards out from "dog park" area were rotten... After that spudded out to about 15 FOW and got skunked. Only person out in that area. Sketchy to say the least.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Crappie kid said:


> Anything hitting out there today hate to drive an hour to get skunked.


It's called finding your own fish I spend a lot of money looking for fish! They are always bitting sometimes good and other times u got to make them bite! Its called fishing!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

It was a simple question. He Asked if anything was biting didn't ask what, where, or on what. Give the guy a break I always call my buddy that lives up there before I make the trip to see if it's worth the 1:15 min drive. I guess I don't find my own fish and I'm not a fisherman since I asked him how fishing has been and anyone that asks about fishing for that matter.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

brad crappie said:


> It's called finding your own fish I spend a lot of money looking for fish! They are always bitting sometimes good and other times u got to make them bite! Its called fishing!


You keep spending your money finding fish then and let the others save theirs by asking for a simple report. That's what this sight is for but obviously by your rage and antics I've seen on here now and in the past maybe you should move along and go somewhere else.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Back to West Virginia. Angry hillbilly


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Erieangler51 said:


> Back to West Virginia. Angry hillbilly


Wow a little regional biased am from Ohio thank u am proud of who I am! Am proud of my wv roots and their are worthless in every race brother! I tell it the way it is! I won't go there brother! People that know me no am not politically correct and that's the way it is! Am not the smartest or the dumbest! Maybe I should sue for that comment am hurt looking for money but no I respect my country not like some other people that would! All got to say is the people that respect me are not the ones that are screwing all of our resources in this great land! Also if she is still a Virgin at 13 her own family didn't want her!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

brad crappie said:


> Wow a little regional biased am from Ohio thank u am proud of who I am! Am proud of my wv roots and their are worthless in every race brother! I tell it the way it is! I won't go there brother! People that know me no am not politically correct and that's the way it is! Am not the smartest or the dumbest! Maybe I should sue for that comment am hurt looking for money but no I respect my country not like some other people that would! All got to say is the people that respect me are not the ones that are screwing all of our resources in this great land! Also if she is still a Virgin at 13 her own family didn't want her!


Lol Brad your killing me!! I can't stop laughing!!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Wait.... what? I'm so freaking lost....


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Something about 13 yo virgins, resource rapers, and hurt looking for money all in 1 paragraph? 

Someone asked if anyone was catching 4 days ago and brad chimed in about spending money finding fish. So I guess we shouldn't ask if anythings biting on a "fishing" forum? 

Must think telling someone they caught a perch will turn the north end of skeeter into this


----------



## surfnturf (Jan 28, 2014)

There comes a time when you have to decide if what you are doing is recreation/ downtime or a disorder


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

The guy said he was lost I filled him in. 

I'm the farthest thing from politically correct and am not afraid to offend someone as most know.


----------



## Pomoxisaholic (Jan 16, 2015)

A simple report anymore on this sight is an announcment to kill a fishery. The days of getting info from local baitshops is over. Now information is shared with thousands of fisherman not a handful wit the usender of cell phones aND the internet. We dont need to ask if the fish are biting because we all know Mosquito is one of the best Ohio lakes if not the best. I fish any lake knowing fish maybe biting better one day than another and plan accordingly whe the itime be the wrather or what not. We all have heard that saying "Should have been here yesterday". We now have more technology that tells us where the fish are and can drop a bait directly on top of a fish's nose. Fishfinders and sonar showing us fish and structure of a lake. Cameras showing what specie of fish are under you. Maps showing depths and contours of a particular lake. GPS that can put us on a exact spot...... How much more info do we need? I get Brads points we need to be a bit more discreet in this age and time of technology of fishing or we will all be asking where are all the good fish? I believe this to be true for all inland lakes not just Mosquito lake. We all need to help in conservation and not deplete our fisheries because this is no longer the good Ole days....


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Pomoxisaholic said:


> A simple report anymore on this sight is an announcment to kill a fishery. The days of getting info from local baitshops is over. Now information is shared with thousands of fisherman not a handful wit the usender of cell phones aND the internet. We dont need to ask if the fish are biting because we all know Mosquito is one of the best Ohio lakes if not the best. I fish any lake knowing fish maybe biting better one day than another and plan accordingly whe the itime be the wrather or what not. We all have heard that saying "Should have been here yesterday". We now have more technology that tells us where the fish are and can drop a bait directly on top of a fish's nose. Fishfinders and sonar showing us fish and structure of a lake. Cameras showing what specie of fish are under you. Maps showing depths and contours of a particular lake. GPS that can put us on a exact spot...... How much more info do we need? I get Brads points we need to be a bit more discreet in this age and time of technology of fishing or we will all be asking where are all the good fish? I believe this to be true for all inland lakes not just Mosquito lake. We all need to help in conservation and not deplete our fisheries because this is no longer the good Ole days....


Yes so everyone delete your account. No more talking to each other. Brad is right no one help anyone because one question will snowball into two guys losing a whole fisherie because one guy asked if anything was hitting. Hahahahaha or should I say whaaaaaaaa.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## crappieONice (Jan 23, 2016)

I got to say that I agree that we are losing tons of fishing spots fish etc due to everybody telling everyone were and what we are using I think honestly there should be a limit on the gills we have people keeping fish that aren't the size of there index finger maybe even a size limit on the gills would help I agree with going out and learning and finding fish one day you have a good day one day you have a bad like Brad said its called fishing not asking everybody were to go and what's biting go fish for way at you want mostly everybody knows what fish are in the lake you can catch what you fish for .


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

What I'm trying to figure out is the guy that asked the question had it answered that same day by 3-4 people so why post 3 days later that it's called fishing and that you spend lots of money to find them. Why not just scroll past since the guys question had been answered and by then the ice is crap. 

It was a very vague question. Literally asked if anything was biting. People answered because it's a fishing site( most likely people are going to ask if something's biting). If it turned into the snowball effect with info it's up to the people that are giving the info if they want to continue giving it or not. 


He will go out of town fishing one day and ask for info before a trip and I'll lmao when the guy from wisconsin says spend your own money finding em it's called fishing


----------



## Pomoxisaholic (Jan 16, 2015)

Not a bad idea Jay, my dad and his dad never had a "fishing forum" to put them on fish, and they still caught fish. It can be a good tool for teaching, techniques and safety but to often is NOT used for that. Instead today everyone needs to have a pat on the back because they caught a bucket of fish. Leading to the question of how and where and and the next thing you know your elbow to elbow in .........


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Pomoxisaholic said:


> Not a bad idea Jay, my dad and his dad never had a "fishing forum" to put them on fish, and they still caught fish. It can be a good tool for teaching, techniques and safety but to often is NOT used for that. Instead today everyone needs to have a pat on the back because they caught a bucket of fish. Leading to the question of how and where and and the next thing you know your elbow to elbow in .........


All the High tech stuff has made us all better fishermen no doubt ! That's why we need to protect are resources better! I have a couple older buddies that showed me a lot in ice fishing the billfish and the legend chuck,one day they said after a good day fishing u got it so easy boy! They had to work their asses off to catch fish period! Thanks to them am a better fishermen and better contruibter in society ! Work ethics am far from perfect tho! Lol


----------



## Theiceskipper86 (Jan 26, 2016)

I remember when I use to have a fish finder n a GPS all in one his name was grandpa


----------



## jared015 (Jul 20, 2012)

Wow this dude is unreal. I love reading or attempting to read his posts. You have a new fan my friend.


----------



## jared015 (Jul 20, 2012)

Guess we better take down the reports section of this site. Bc you're not s fisherman unless you hunt them down without help or spending gobs of money.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Theiceskipper86 said:


> I remember when I use to have a fish finder n a GPS all in one his name was grandpa


My grandpa is the reason I love the outdoors and respect it so much and to protect it! It has kept me out trouble that's for sure besides every now and then !


----------



## Theiceskipper86 (Jan 26, 2016)

Gotta love Wisconsin


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Best fish finder I've found


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Theiceskipper86 said:


> Gotta love Wisconsin


That is a similar set up I use on wingfoot for those redonkulous sized crappie


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Shoot I use a 7'6" xxx heavy musky rod with 100 lb power pro for them swamp donkeys at the foot with my brand new 32" auger I'm testing out for strikemaster


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Much of this personal squabble has slid under the radar for a while but I'll try and catch up and get things back on track.

I would like to know why those of you that have expressed your concerns and some snide remarks about fishing reports and the potential damage what you are doing here at OGF. You wouldn't be here reading fishing reports would you? Of course you aren't, you have already expressed your opinion and professed that you don't need them to find fish so it begs the questions again. Why are you here? 

One follow up question, do you want to remain a member here?


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

My thoughts exactly! Well said Lundy!!!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Lundy said:


> Much of this personal squabble has slid under the radar for a while but I'll try and catch up and get things back on track.
> 
> I would like to know why those of you that have expressed your concerns and some snide remarks about fishing reports and the potential damage what you are doing here at OGF. You wouldn't be here reading fishing reports would you? Of course you aren't, you have already expressed your opinion and professed that you don't need them to find fish so it begs the questions again. Why are you here?
> 
> One follow up question, do you want to remain a member here?


Do you Want actual real life fishing reports or do you want a site with an bunch of whiners who obviously don't even fish ? I enjoy reading and writing fishing reports and have enjoyed this site for a few years have had the pleasure to meet and make friendships with a ton of cool people! Of course I'd like to remain a member here! But if actual fisherman who post real life actual reports are not welcome here then go ahead ban away!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

bobberbucket,

Obviously I did a poor job of expressing my view.

You may need to read my post again. I think you have it backwards as far as intent.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Lundy said:


> bobberbucket,
> 
> Obviously I did a poor job of expressing my view.
> 
> You may need to read my post again. I think you have it backwards as far as intent.


I'm sorry if I was over zealous in my response! I just we could all get along and talk fishing without the negativity which I'm guilty of taking part of in some cases.


----------



## Theiceskipper86 (Jan 26, 2016)

Your all a bunch of couch fishermen with negative nacy adduite lets talk fishing I got four eyes today n a perch 29 foot of water gold pimple three spikes on it green bay Wisconsin hahaha I feel bad for the working man


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Theiceskipper86 said:


> Your all a bunch of couch fishermen with negative nacy adduite lets talk fishing I got four eyes today n a perch 29 foot of water gold pimple three spikes on it green bay Wisconsin hahaha I feel bad for the working man


That's the best thing I've read In this thread all day


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Theiceskipper86 said:


> Your all a bunch of couch fishermen with negative nacy adduite lets talk fishing I got four eyes today n a perch 29 foot of water gold pimple three spikes on it green bay Wisconsin hahaha I feel bad for the working man


That's awesome I hope to fish up that way someday. I also would like to visit North Dakota and Minnesota someday.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Your basically damned if you do and damned if you don't on this site anymore. You post a report that gives info out people scold you for spot busting. You ask a question if anything is biting you get scolded for not doing homework it's a lose lose anymore for posting reports. Just like mine and bobberbuckets report from yesterday. We got bashed for going out on sketchy ice. It's a fishing site where either should be welcomed but unfortunately it's not anymore. I'll share info to an extent but when it becomes a regular occurrence of constant pms and an annoyance I quit for awhile and start again at a later time. There comes a point in time where no reports get posted( like now) and every topic turns to pissing matches or joking around posts because reports gets bashed and people chew others out because they may fish that spot as well and tensions get high. Have I ruffled feathers yes I have do I do it for a laugh yeah sometimes. It's not meant offend someone but if it does then idk what to tell Ya. It's a site full of fisherman everyone is entitled to an opinion. If you don't like the way others go about things or find them offensive shake your head and move on. Just like you would do in normal real life situations. 



How's the ice on Green Bay iceskipper? Got some buddies heading that way soon. Nice work on the eyes! Any whitefish? 

Laynhardwood you ever make it up that way get ahold of me and I'll point Ya in the right direction. I can get reports in a matter of minutes from buddies.


----------



## Theiceskipper86 (Jan 26, 2016)

My two dream trips are devils lake south Dakota n lake of the woods Minnesota


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Theiceskipper86 said:


> the guys next to today had there limits of white fish with a bonus Walter


OK, what is a "Walter", walleye?


----------



## Theiceskipper86 (Jan 26, 2016)

He had walters today his guys where out hole hopping saw them pull two hogs but yes the white fish are like perch usually waleye around them too we had snow last night n not the normal winter here either late freez should get better soon


----------



## Theiceskipper86 (Jan 26, 2016)

Yes Walter iswjat I call waleyes


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

A lot of people up north call walleyes Walters


----------



## Theiceskipper86 (Jan 26, 2016)

Yea its a Wisconsin thing aey


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Ubetcha


----------



## Theiceskipper86 (Jan 26, 2016)

You betcha is Amish you been hanging out at skeeter to much hahahh


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I heard it more than aye in mn


----------



## madasian (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## madasian (Jan 28, 2015)

madasian said:


> View attachment 201800


LaDue Jan 23,2016... Lindy jigs with minnow heads or maggots off rt 44 westside of bridge 8ft water


----------



## Theiceskipper86 (Jan 26, 2016)

Where did you catch them tasty gills at madasian


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Erieangler51 said:


> Shoot I use a 7'6" xxx heavy musky rod with 100 lb power pro for them swamp donkeys at the foot
> 
> 
> 
> ...





madasian said:


> LaDue Jan 23,2016... Lindy jigs with minnow heads or maggots off rt 44 westside of bridge 8ft waer


nice catch glad to see ladue is still giving it up! Guess u got to get the boat out there now!


----------



## madasian (Jan 28, 2015)

Theiceskipper86 said:


> Where did you catch them tasty gills at madasian


LaDue would have posted sooner but phone got wet. just got all my pics back


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Theiceskipper86 said:


> Yes Walter iswjat I call waleyes


I'm sorry you don't have more walleye up where you are. We have way too many walleye to be able to give them all names


----------



## Theiceskipper86 (Jan 26, 2016)

Haha lake Erie is the waleye capital I'm born n raised fishing Erie


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

madasian said:


> View attachment 201800


Nice ladue gills!!just be careful on the ice!! We only had 3 inches on monday


----------

